# Need Hairdryer Suggestions!



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm looking to buy a hairdryer for Lulah. I can't afford a Cool Pup, or one of the big ones right now, and I'm planning on keeping her in a short puppy cut so I'm not sure I will need one (though I might decide otherwise later on!!!).

What I'm looking for is a plain ol' human hairdryer. Problem is, I have no idea what to look for since I haven't had hair since 1996!!!

I have Alopecia Universalis, and lost all of my hair when I was 22. My son has it as well, and lost all of his hair a couple of years ago at the age of 6. My husband's hair is thinning, so he just keeps it buzzed short, and my younger son's hair is always short. 

We've never had a need for a hairdryer in the house, and honestly I haven't used one since highschool! I don't even know what to look for in a hairdryer anymore! 

Does someone have a suggestion? Or what types of features I should be looking for in terms of buying a hairdryer for a Hav?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Cate:

I went through the same dilemma when looking for a hair dryer. For your situation it isn't necessary to spend the big bucks for one of the high powered dryers. I'd look for a human one, with at least 2 speeds and one where you can adjust the temperature separately from the speed. Another good feature is one where you can put it on the cool setting without having to hold a button. If you have a beauty supply store like Ulta near you, you can try them out and see which one is the quietest.

Colbie is not a big fan of the hair dryer and we have tried several. First I thought it was the noise, then the temperature but I think she jsut doesn't like the whole process. She is getting better (if whining 1/4 of the time is considered better  )


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Colbie said:


> Hi Cate:
> 
> I went through the same dilemma when looking for a hair dryer. For your situation it isn't necessary to spend the big bucks for one of the high powered dryers. I'd look for a human one, with at least 2 speeds and one where you can adjust the temperature separately from the speed. Another good feature is one where you can put it on the cool setting without having to hold a button. If you have a beauty supply store like Ulta near you, you can try them out and see which one is the quietest.
> 
> Colbie is not a big fan of the hair dryer and we have tried several. First I thought it was the noise, then the temperature but I think she jsut doesn't like the whole process. She is getting better (if whining 1/4 of the time is considered better  )


Thank you for your suggestions! When I used a hairdryer last, they only had 2 speeds (useless and blow you over!), but no heat settings!  I do remember there was this new "diffuser" thingy that you could get to put on the end of it. Not sure if that kind of thing is still around...

It's pretty funny how excited I am to do _someone's_ hair, since I can't do my own! ound: My husband said he didn't want her to have bows in her hair...I'd like to see him stop me!!!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

cathryn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a hairdryer for Lulah. I can't afford a Cool Pup, or one of the big ones right now, and I'm planning on keeping her in a short puppy cut so I'm not sure I will need one (though I might decide otherwise later on!!!).
> 
> ...


I followed the advice from members on this forum and others that suggested an ionic dryer and purchased this Andis 60070 Comfort Dry Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer for the same money as a 'human' dryer - and this comes with a convenient stand.

According to Andis, "Ionic technology dries hair faster by breaking up water molecules-hair is renewed and revitalized for a softer, smoother, shinier finish."

That might be marketing, but nonetheless, it does a great job for me.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Deacon Blues said:


> I followed the advice from members on this forum and others that suggested an ionic dryer and purchased this Andis 60070 Comfort Dry Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer for the same money as a 'human' dryer - and this comes with a convenient stand.
> 
> According to Andis, "Ionic technology dries hair faster by breaking up water molecules-hair is renewed and revitalized for a softer, smoother, shinier finish."
> 
> That might be marketing, but nonetheless, it does a great job for me.


I was so excited when you posted this! It's perfect...until I checked it out on Amazon Canada, and saw they sell North of the border for *CDN$ 97.76*!!! :faint:

That is one heck of a price difference!!! I will have to see if it's available somewhere else in Canda!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Ouch! That is brutal! *There's a lot of nice forum members south of you in the midwest US; maybe one can order one and ship it to you. It's only 2.8 lbs, and if they ship it to you marked as a gift it would be duty and tax exempt because it's under $60 USD.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Since your going to keep her in a puppy cut, you really don't need an expensive one but I would suggest having one with three temperature settings, cold, warm and hot.

Even in our drafty house Vino still LOVES the cold air setting; while Ms Canela LOVES the warm and hot settings.

Can you check out an Ulta or Sally Beauty store near you, they usually have sales going on.

Here is the one I use for my guys but this is the travel version of it: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5981728


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Colbie said:


> I'd look for a human one, with at least 2 speeds and one where you can adjust the temperature separately from the speed. Another good feature is one where you can put it on the cool setting without having to hold a button. If you have a beauty supply store like Ulta near you, you can try them out and see which one is the quietest.


2 Good Points - Cool Setting and Noise Factor!! I forgot to mention that part about the blue button, try to get one were you don't have to constantly hold down the button if you want cold air.

The other thing I would recommend is getting a third arm:http://www.groomershelper.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=54


----------

